

A Sad 'Victory' – On Eich Stepping Down - jimrhoskins
http://www.teamrarebit.com/blog/2014/04/03/a-sad-victory/

======
moskie
Well, this is silly of them.

They were being naive if they took the approach they took, while thinking that
the only form of success (or intended result) would be Eich saying the things
they wanted. Eich stepping down was just as likely.

... especially given the fact that they _explicitly_ suggested he step down in
another post. They are being very confusing here.

The main thing this latest post is missing is introspection.

------
CocaKoala
It's very weird to read a post saying "oh man, it's such a bummer that Eich
had to step down; this totally isn't what we wanted and we're shocked that it
had to come to this" and then look at the sidebar and see "Recent Posts: Five
Reasons Brendan Eich should Step Down", which is a post calling for literally
the thing they claim to be bummed about.

------
angersock
_" The fact it ever went this far is really disturbing to us."_

Well, bit late for all of that, right?

 _" We are software developers and we’d much rather spend our time building
great software and helping people than being involved in a horrible mess like
this."_

Well, then why didn't they? Why didn't they help people instead of peevishly
fanning the flames?

I hope that I never have the opportunity of working with these folks, because
I'm not sure I would be able to keep such duplicitous company: at once both
helping rabble-rouse a mob on an unrelated and non-professional capacity (in
the strictest sense) and _then_ for lacking the backbone to own up to the
fruits of their labors.

I'd rather work with somebody who's got the guts to say "Well, we got the
bastard out--now, let's file a lawsuit."

At least that shows true passion.

